# Kettering Town FC Stadium - July 2013



## RichPDG (Jul 13, 2013)

Rockingham Road is a football stadium in Kettering, Northamptonshire, England. It was home to Kettering Town F.C. who play in the Conference National, from 1897 up until 2011.

The ground has a capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 is seated. Away fans are allocated 890 standing spaces behind the goal at one end of the ground and if fully segregated 326 seats in the mainstand.

On Monday 19 December 2011 the ground was repossessed by bailiffs acting on behalf of the owner Ben Pickering. A notice on the entry to the ground read, "Pursuant to Clause 5 of the [May 1998 lease between Kettering Town Management Ltd and Ben Pickering Ltd], we as authorised agents of the said Ben Pickering Ltd have this day re-entered the premises demised by the said lease and the said lease is thereby determined absolutely.

Despite football being no longer played at the ground, its social club was still in use by the supporters trust and was also being used for storage of club stock which is still in situ."


































































Thanks for looking


----------



## missmardybum (Jul 13, 2013)

Thats cool man, really cool! :-D


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the programmes still there. When I mooched around The Valley when that was derelict, there was 1000's of old programmes still there.


----------



## Woofem (Jul 14, 2013)

Eastbourne ahhh my home town, gr8 shots mate


----------



## Eirex (Jul 14, 2013)

*Kettering F.C.*

Sad to see it like this, went there as a away fan of Bromsgrove Rovers many times won the Bob Lord Trophy 12-2 on aggrigate great times. Wish someone could save the programmes that are lieing around ah well.


----------



## DARREN138 (Jul 21, 2013)

*nice pics*

To think that this is the place where Paul Gascoigne was once manager for 36 days!!!!!


----------

